# Akios Reel



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Where in the USA can I send my reel for cleaning & Overhaul?

Sandcrab


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Joe Moore in Avon, NC. Look up Onemorecast.


----------



## barclayrl (Oct 2, 2009)

Joe H said:


> Joe Moore in Avon, NC. Look up Onemorecast.


For sure, recently had Joe rebuild 3 of my Akios Shuttle's - and he upgraded the gears as well. Awesome to work with, I could talk to him all day


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Joe has 3 of my reels right now - an Abu 6500 CT Mag, an Akios 656 Shuttle, and a new Akios USA Fusion 15 when they come in...


----------

